# 3M 30NF



## Kelvin Rempel (Sep 20, 2020)

Just wanted to pass along a great deal on the 30NF Neutral glue on Amazon Canada. 5 gallon pail delivered for $111 CDN.

3M 62427485305 Fastbond Contact Adhesive 30NF, Neutral, 5 Gallon Drum (Pail) 3M 62427485305 Fastbond Contact Adhesive 30NF, Neutral, 5 Gallon Drum (Pail): Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific


----------

